

Ask HN: How do I figure out the JSON challenge? - talhoo

Please help. I personally dont care about the job, this challenge is just bugging and I need help. Any hints or suggestion would be appreciated.<p>If you go to this site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rainforestqa.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;
And click apply it’s a Challenge...I don’t care about the job I just want to figure out the challenge loll it&#x27;s been bugging me.<p>So far I believe it&#x27;s some sort of JavaScript challenge which would then unlock into the application site....
This link might help understand also: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jsontest.com&#x2F;<p>Thank you
======
adamtaa
ContextUnavailableException: Insufficient information to be able to provide a
meaningful response. Please provide more information about the "JSON
challenge"

~~~
talhoo
If you go to this site:
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/) And
click apply it’s a Challenge...I don’t care about the job I just want to
figure out the challenge loll it's been bugging me.

So far I believe it's some sort of JavaScript challenge which would then
unlock into the application site.... This link might help understand also:
[http://www.jsontest.com/](http://www.jsontest.com/)

~~~
adamtaa
Did you write some code that makes a get request to that url? I think a simple
page with a jquery get or xmlhttprequest etc should get you started.

~~~
talhoo
hmm I tried doing that but I dont think it worked...maybe I didnt do it
right...any suggestions?

------
hoodoof
What the heck are you talking about?

